# putting honey on nipples?!?!



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

My friend had a baby 3 days ago, her milk is coming in, her nipples are cracking, etc.. Welcome to breastfeeding. Her hospital is supposedly breastfeeding friendly/knowledgeable. I know we have a different culture over here, but when she told me that the nurses told her to put HONEY on her nipples to help with cracks, I about went through the roof! Yeah, she can wipe it off each time before the baby feeds, but it's not all gonna come off. Is it just me, or isn't this a HUGE risk to the baby? I hate telling a new mom they're doing something wrong, but this....


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

At the bottom of this page it says the AAP says no honey under one year due to the risk of botulism. It's probably at the aap.org site too.
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T045000.asp#T045010

I would try http://www.kellymom.com
or
http://www.lalecheleague.org
for accurate advice


----------



## ambiguousinamber (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow!! I sure wouldn't risk my baby getting lysteria (can't remember what else they can get from honey, but it's not good) Does she know the risks involved?


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

It's not that risky, as long as she wipes it off when she feeds. Honey is a natural antibacterial, and a superb healer. Honey also wipes off cleanly with a warm washcloth. I wouldn't FEED the baby honey, but it would be great for her nipples. Of course, so is lanolin.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Even the people who stick their hands in hives don't want people giving honey to babies. This is the National Honey Board http://www.honey.com/recipes/spoonful.html

Kara


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Babies under 1 aren't supposed to have any honey. Unless she showers before each feeding, some will stay on her nipples. I would definitely tell her not to do this. There are better ways to deal with the problem without risk to the baby. Nurses don't always know what they are talking about. Someone just told me an ob nurse told her that she needs to give her baby formula with cereal in it to supplement by the age of three months!! Medical information isn't always so great.


----------

